# Optimal settings for 5800x & ram



## Marcusktm (Sep 8, 2021)

i have a 5800x with a 360 AIO and i am unsure about what settings to use. I almost exclusive game btw.
The temps were high stock, so I want to tweak the cpu both for performance and possibly better temps. I idle at 50-55

I have tried messing with PBO 2 undervolting (-13 all core), but it seems to tank performance and still get in the mid-high 80’s temps during gaming and cinebench R20 runs. Which i score 5679 (6112 Stock according to guru3d) in, and 623 (624 Stock) single core. During prime 95 it throttles at 90 c

my ram specifically are these ones:https://www.gskill.com/product/165/166/1536657065/F4-4000C18D-16GTZR
They run at xmp 4000 MHz, and I put voltage at 1,4 otherwise they didn’t run stable and would bsod occasionally (max 46 c gaming)

what settings should I run for both my cpu and my ram?


full specs:
5800x - EDIT for cooler name: Corsair H150i Pro XT
4000 MHz cl 18 2x8
X570 aorous elite F33 bios
3080
850 watt Corsair txm
6 fans intake 3 exhaust(aio at the top)


----------



## MrDweezil (Sep 8, 2021)

Maybe remount your cooler? Your idle is too high and you shouldn't hit 90 with a 360 AIO.


----------



## jayjr1105 (Sep 8, 2021)

Your PBO might be using motherboard limits and not your CPU limits thus causing massive amount of power to be dumped into the chip during Cinebench and anything else.  Install Ryzen Master and tell us your PPT/TDC/EDC numbers.


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 8, 2021)

my h150i runs my 5800X (with 2X Scalar and -20 all core) at almost 1.4V in Cinebench (around 6-8°C hotter than stock) and i peak at around 73°C at the end of the benchmark (24°C Ambient)


----------



## MrDweezil (Sep 8, 2021)

jayjr1105 said:


> Your PBO might be using motherboard limits and not your CPU limits thus causing massive amount of power to be dumped into the chip during Cinebench and anything else.  Install Ryzen Master and tell us your PPT/TDC/EDC numbers.


Even with maxed motherboard limits his temps seem too hot to me.


----------



## Marcusktm (Sep 8, 2021)

jayjr1105 said:


> Your PBO might be using motherboard limits and not your CPU limits thus causing massive amount of power to be dumped into the chip during Cinebench and anything else.  Install Ryzen Master and tell us your PPT/TDC/EDC numbers.


Attached in the picture. Taken during a prime 95 run. For some reason when all 16 workers are on, it hovers @ 84 c, but if i manually stop 5 of them, so 5 is active, it goes to 90 c (more likely gaming scenario if you ask me). PPT = 142 TDC = 95 EDC = 140. PBO limits is disabled in bios btw. i followed this video for the undervolt, and it said to do it.


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 8, 2021)

We need a bit more info, as in which AIO are you using, other than the AIO doing exhaust at the top, where are the other fans mounted? I almost wonder if you forgot to take the sticker off the cold plate on the AIO that makes contact with the chip, if it didn't have thermal paste pre-applied, or something else is going on that is a user error.


----------



## jayjr1105 (Sep 8, 2021)

Marcusktm said:


> Attached in the picture. Taken during a prime 95 run. For some reason when all 16 workers are on, it hovers @ 84 c, but if i manually stop 5 of them, so 5 is active, it goes to 90 c (more likely gaming scenario if you ask me). PPT = 142 TDC = 95 EDC = 140. PBO limits is disabled in bios btw. i followed this video for the undervolt, and it said to do it.


It's normal for temps to go up when only maxing half the cores, The algorithm is just dumping all the power into one CCX which is a smaller spot and harder to cool. Like the other guy said you might want to reapply thermal paste and check all your fans and whatnot.


----------



## Marcusktm (Sep 8, 2021)

dark2099 said:


> We need a bit more info, as in which AIO are you using, other than the AIO doing exhaust at the top, where are the other fans mounted? I almost wonder if you forgot to take the sticker off the cold plate on the AIO that makes contact with the chip, if it didn't have thermal paste pre-applied, or something else is going on that is a user error.


Corsair H150i Pro XT. i have the O11 dynamic, with QL120 fans for the intakes, 3 intake side mount, 3 intake bottom mount. The fans on the aio are the stock ones. I definitely have removed the plastic cover, as i build PC in december 2020, and have since reseated the cooler (because i thought it was the cause of the bad temperatures) i used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for the paste. I have considered getting fans that have 60 cfm instead of the 40 cfm, but decided against it as removing the side panel during prime 95 + furmark only saw the GPU decrease by 2 C and the CPU unchanged.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 8, 2021)

dark2099 said:


> We need a bit more info, as in which AIO are you using, other than the AIO doing exhaust at the top, where are the other fans mounted? I almost wonder if you forgot to take the sticker off the cold plate on the AIO that makes contact with the chip, if it didn't have thermal paste pre-applied, or something else is going on that is a user error.


Leaving the sticker on will trip it 2 seconds in any test, trust me


----------



## Marcusktm (Sep 8, 2021)

jayjr1105 said:


> It's normal for temps to go up when only maxing half the cores, The algorithm is just dumping all the power into one CCX which is a smaller spot and harder to cool. Like the other guy said you might want to reapply thermal paste and check all your fans and whatnot.


Well the whole CPU is one CCX, which is why the settings are crucial instead of just getting beefier cooling. I have read that getting better cooling (custom?) dosent yield THAT much better results as its simply a thermal density problem with the one CCX and its contact with the IHS

EDIT: for source here is one. says in the last couple of lines in the first paragraph








						AMD Ryzen 7 5800X Review
					

The AMD Ryzen 7 5800X is built using just one CCD, which eliminates a lot of latencies and bottlencks in the multi-core topology. We also saw it boost close to 5 GHz regularly, out of the box, without any overclocking. This one-two-punch combination helped it beat the 5900X in gaming and several...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## MrDweezil (Sep 9, 2021)

Marcusktm said:


> Attached in the picture. Taken during a prime 95 run. For some reason when all 16 workers are on, it hovers @ 84 c, but if i manually stop 5 of them, so 5 is active, it goes to 90 c (more likely gaming scenario if you ask me). PPT = 142 TDC = 95 EDC = 140. PBO limits is disabled in bios btw. i followed this video for the undervolt, and it said to do it.


The Ryzen master screenshot shows stock power limits (not motherboard) and only a 100W power draw under load, so unless you're testing somewhere where its 50c ambient, your cooler seems like its defective or installed wrong.


----------



## Marcusktm (Sep 9, 2021)

MrDweezil said:


> The Ryzen master screenshot shows stock power limits (not motherboard) and only a 100W power draw under load, so unless you're testing somewhere where its 50c ambient, your cooler seems like its defective or installed wrong.


Hmm that's interesting.. If it helps, the HW monitor says 142 W under power, and if it's really only drawing 100 W, the cooler would indeed be wildly underperforming ( or the CCX/CCD thing is very prevalent here). What about the cooler could be defektive? the water temps drop roughly 0,3 c (35 c to 34,7) when i turn the pump from quiet to extreme, so the pump working alright (plus ICUE gets RPM readouts). And the positioning of the AIO in terms of air bubbles in the pump/weird places should be foolproof when it's mounted at the top, right? Btw ambient is around 22-25 c depending on time of day etc


----------



## MrDweezil (Sep 9, 2021)

You know what, I retract my statement about your cooler. I can get my cpu to bump up against the temp limit if I start disabling cores on the load test, and perhaps the single CCX explains the rest. 50-55 idle still seems off to me though. Right now its 22c ambient here and ryzen master reads 33-36 idle.


----------

